# Biken in Nürnberg



## Peacebrother (30. Juni 2002)

Also ich hab damal einpaar fragen weill ich am Mittwochen in die Ferien nach Nürnberg fahren und ich mein Bike nich mitnehmen kann.
Kann man in Nürnberg irgentwo Freeride oder Downhill Bikes leihen. 
Und kann mir vieleicht jemand einen verbünftige erklärung zu den besten spots geben.
War zwar schon oft da aber ich Bike erst seit einem Halben Jahr deswegen weiss ich noch nich wo man da vernünftig ab rocken kann.
Bin für alle antworten dankbar.
Und wer einen Rechtsschreibfehler findet darf ihn behalten .


----------



## Andrush (1. Juli 2002)

Ja. Genau.
Ich weiß, das ihr irgendwo sein müsst !
Wer ? fährt Wo ? und Wann ?
Ich wohne in Erlangen und fahre auch ab & zu nach Nürnberg zum biken...
Aber nicht mehr lange, wenn ich immer alleine fahren muss !
Meldet Euch ! Nix alleine fahren will !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peacebrother (1. Juli 2002)

Geh mal auf www.dh-ngb.de
Die site is allerdings ziemlich im arsch.
Und antworten bekommt man von den auch nich.
Aber du kannst ja mal dein glück versuchen.
Andrush vieleicht kannst mir ja mal antworten .
Ersmal was fährst du also dirt oder was.


----------



## Tom:-) (1. Juli 2002)

freeride ist zwar nicht so meinz, von daher kenne ich wenig spots, aber die fr fraktion hat rund um den tiergarten und die fürther veste ein paar gute trails zur verfügung. sollte nicht so schwer zu finden sein. immer den schmalen pfaden nach


----------



## dubbel (1. Juli 2002)

die site heisst  http://www.dh-nbg.de/ 
und dann:  http://home.arcor.de/dh-nbg/locations/nuernberg.html 
(aber leider gips da irgendwie nicht viel information...)

tiergarten is ganz nett, da sind die zabotrails in der nähe, ansonsten halt raus an den moritzberg, 
aber es is insgesamt schon ne qual, hier gute trails zu finden... 
:-(


----------



## Andrush (1. Juli 2002)

die Seite ist WIRCKLICH ziemlich im Arsch !


----------



## dubbel (1. Juli 2002)

war gestern im meilwald (zwischen erlangen und nürnberg, grob gesagt): 
gibt ein paar nette singletrails, aber das problem - wie immer in dieser #*?!#-gegend - ist, dass nach ein paar hundert metern wieder ein forstweg, besser gesagt strasse oder waldautobahn in die quere sticht, und dann muss man erst mal gurken, bis man wieder zu nem kurzen singletrail kommt, dann wieder kurze trailpassage, wieder feldweg, etc. 
parken am ehemaligen trupenübungsplatz, ab dort isses nich weit


----------



## Andrush (1. Juli 2002)

Ich brauch' bis zum Meilwaldanfang 3 Minuten - *zu Fuss !* 
Und ihr fahrt einfach alleine. 
O.K.
Das merk' ich mir !  
_- den Spruch hab' ich von meiner Freundinn -_

Warte mal... der Meilwald ist 10 Minuten mit'm Fahrrad entfernt - und auch nicht zwischen Nürnberg und Erlangen.
Eher Erlangen und Marloffstein - aber egal


----------



## dubbel (1. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Andrush _
> *Warte mal... der Meilwald ist 10 Minuten mit'm Fahrrad entfernt - und auch nicht zwischen Nürnberg und Erlangen.
> Eher Erlangen und Marloffstein - aber egal  *



wenn der dingsda aus lübeck kommt, wird ihm marloffstein weniger sagen,
und ich dachte, der meilwald geht runter bis tennenlohe, oder? und das is doch zwischen N und E. 
howauchever: is eher traurig, der gedanke hier fahren zu müssen



(verbitterter, alter dubbel...)


----------



## Peacebrother (1. Juli 2002)

da dachte ich fährste schon mal nach bayern hups ich meine nach franken und kannst da mal die berge rocken aber ne da gibs auch nichts.
So wie sich das anhört gibs bei uns ja mehr spots als bei euch.


----------



## Andrush (1. Juli 2002)

gibt scho was - z.B. guckst Du hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (1. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Peacebrother _
> *da dachte ich fährste schon mal nach bayern hups ich meine nach franken und kannst da mal die berge rocken aber ne da gibs auch nichts.
> So wie sich das anhört gibs bei uns ja mehr spots als bei euch. *


tja, das problem is halt, 
a.) dass die gegend um nürnberg eben flach und nicht bergig ist, und 
b.) der industriefichtenmonokulturlangweilwald durchzogen ist von vielen mit dem auto schön befahrbaren waldwegen, aber recht wenige trails. 
muss man suchen und nicht den mut verlieren. 
oder halt ins auto und ab in die fränkische, oder nach ansbach, oder...
wann bzw. wie lange überhaupt?

ach so - zur ersten frage: *specialized-testbikes gips in Nürnberg (downhill, gugelstrasse) oder in erlangen (fahrradecke*


----------



## Livanh (1. Juli 2002)

also zum freeriden kannst nach nbg zum tiergarten, was es da allerdings an trails gibt weiß ich net, das heisst ich kenn da nur ein oder zwei. sonst is der fürther stadtwald gut, da gibts trail uns auch zum freeriden ne gut location, die is gleich am vestner turm, findet man leicht und da is auch (fast) immer wer (ich  ).
greetz


----------



## Peacebrother (1. Juli 2002)

Schon mal danke habt mir weiter geholfen.
ABer das mit dem Bike im Downhill geht nich hab denen schon ne e-mail geschrieben und die verleihen keine bikes.
Naja und ne test fahrt kann ich ja nich den ganzen tag machen am abend zurück kommen und sagen ne das gefällt mir doch nich.


----------



## dubbel (2. Juli 2002)

warum nich?




und in erlangen (fahrradecke) kannst du das rad länger mitnehmen.
weiss allerdings nicht, ob die das richtige haben


----------



## Peacebrother (2. Juli 2002)

Erlangen is von Nürnberg aus für mich 45 minuten fahrt (mit dem AUto).
Aber wen ich doch nach erlangen komme
 dan könnt ihr mir gleich mal die Strasse und hausnummer von dem laden geben.
Achja was für bikes haben die den so.
Langsam würde ich schon mit einem BMX    
Bike losfahren .
Aber gibs sonst noch gute läden in nürnberg.
Kann sie ja mal abklappern um zusehen ob die die verleihen. Ich wollte ja auch das ne woche behalten oder ehr ne woche fahren.


----------



## Peacebrother (3. Juli 2002)

Fahre jetzt in ner halben stunde los.
Also vieleicht siht mann sich ja.
Wen ich ein Bike organisirt bekomme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peacebrother (11. Juli 2002)

Ich bin jetzt in Nürnberg und ich brauche mal die hausnummer von der fahrrad ecke in ErLANGEN.
Oder anderen läden in der nähe.


----------



## dubbel (12. Juli 2002)

google: 
Fahrradecke Erlangen 
91052  Erlangen
 Nürnberger Str. 107
 09131/303335

Downhill Gugelstr. 9 ( nicht google-str. )90443 Nürnberg 0911-262679
www.downhill.de (kennst du ja)

Fahrradkiste Knauerstr. 9 90443 Nürnberg 0911-2879064 ?


Fahrradkiste Erlangen Henkeastr. 59 91054 Erlangen 09131-209940  ?

Bike Point - Forchheim Bayreuther Str. 108 91301 Forchheim 09191-729224  (verleihen auch, is aber ein stück weg...)


----------



## Peacebrother (25. Juli 2002)

Ich bin jetzt zurück in der Heimat und ich muss sagen für ein Nordlich war es ganz nett bei euch.
Nur die Locals haben etwas genervt.
Die misslinge*g* haben mich aus gelacht.
Naja ich sah aber auch bescheuert aus.
Ich auf einen naja bestenen fals enduro bike (es war ehr CC).
Und dan auch noch einen total bescheuerten helm auf der nun für ein drei jährigen gepasst hätte aber nich für mich.
Um die sache abzurunden hatte ich dazu auch noch baggys und ein Fettes rotes t-shirt an was nun wirklich nich zum rest der restlich ausrüstung passte.
Naja das bike was ich hatte war vieleicht für einen 100-120 Kilo mann ausgelegt aber nich für mich (kein scherz).
Ich hatte sogut wie 0 
Negativfederweg.Im ganzen sah ich aus wie ein Touren fahrer wollte aber eigentlich Freeriden.
Ich bin nur am Schmausenbuck gefahren und er war ganz nett hab auf nachfrage auch noch eipaar bilder sind zwar noch nich entwickelt glaub aber nich das sie sehr spektakulär sind aber man kann mein blödes outfit sehen.
Konnte aber nur 2 Tage fahren.


----------

